# Crickets and Courgettes?



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a bearded dragon and noticed that my crix realy like courgette peel but i was wondering if i could feed them this all the time as its cheap (3 Courgettes for 69p will feed them all week) but its high in phosphorus? 

I do add other veg/salad along side the courgettes and cat biscuits coated in calcium to the crix tank daily.

With the courgettes being high in phosphorus i was wondering will this be passed onto my beardie as i know this can be harmful if eaten in high quantities


----------

